# NTP Server Configuration

## Pingjockey775

Well, I am trying to setup a local NTP server using the ntp ebuild for my office and I am running into some issues.  I could really need some help with the /etc/ntp.conf file , seems that I can see the outside world but none of my internel clients can see my NTP server. Any help is appericated....

Ping

----------

## ariejan

Maybe NTP is listening on one network device only? In this case the one to the internet. This means that the internal network does not know of the existence of the NTP server. 

```
man ntp.conf
```

----------

## UberLord

Has the ntp service started and is still running?

Is there a firewall blocking the ntp port?

----------

## Pingjockey775

No, the port is open and NTPD is running.... 

Ping

----------

## viperlin

yeh i tried to set one up but it failed because of no known reason.  :Neutral: 

rdate just sat there

iptables allows it both udp and tcp, it's running, no errors, but no responce either

----------

## andip

you sould post your configs and other stuff that can shed some light on your setup.

I've never set ntp up before, but did it just now, and it worked just fine on first try.

This means it can't be very hard ;P

My setup is as follows :

/etc/conf.d/ntp-client

NTPCLIENT_CMD="ntpdate"

NTPCLIENT_OPTS="-b some.working.server"

/etc/conf.d/ntpd

NTPD_OPTS="-U ntp"

NTPDATE_COMD="ntpdate"

NTPDATE_OPTS="-b some.working.server"

/etc/ntp.conf

server          some.working.server1

server          10.10.0.92         (this is the ip of my own box)

server          some.working.server2

server          10.10.0.92

server          some.working.server3

server          10.10.0.92

restrict 10.10.0.0 mask 255.255.240.0 notrust nomodify notrap

+ similar lines letting ntpd know what ip-ranges are allowed to sync to the server.

if you try "ntpdate localhos" on your server, you will get a msg somewhat like this : ntpdate[17607]: the NTP socket is in use, exiting

if the server is running and working.

Hope this helps

----------

## viperlin

i've personally been mislead to beleve rdate gets it's time from ntp, it uses the time protocol, i'm currently looking for a server in portage that uses this.

----------

## markkuk

sys-apps/xinetd has a builtin RFC868 time protocol server.

----------

